# 35mm 0 rise handlebar



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

Struggling to find a 35mm flat bar. Does anyone have one or know of someone who makes one?

Can only find 31.8mm flat bars.

Cheers


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

LockyA said:


> Struggling to find a 35mm flat bar. Does anyone have one or know of someone who makes one?
> 
> Can only find 31.8mm flat bars.
> 
> Cheers


Renthal makes a carbon 35mm flat bar. I put one on my wife's trail bike.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

They're out there, but agree they are not easy to find at the moment. If you want aluminum and something relatively light, check out Control Tech Lynx 35 bars. They have a flat version at 760mm. They are also super easy on the wallet.


----------

